# Drill chuck for BXA boring bar tool holder



## coal miner (Nov 18, 2011)

As promised , a little write up on the drill chuck .

     Wanted to come up with a way to drill an angled hole in a piece that was chucked in the lathe . Saw a post on the web were a guy made something similar to this , don't remember who the original poster was but he had a pretty good application that I modified and made . Thanks to OP for the idea .

 The BXA boring bar tool holder with the sleeve removed will take a 1" bar , so made cage that would take a 1/2" spindle . Bored it on the one end for a R-8 bearing and a 1/2" x 3/4" (IIRC) x 3/4" long brass bearing on the other .  Th brass bush should have an oiling hole in it , I put a couple of drops of oil on the shaft when I use it .The spindle is a piece of 1/2" drill rod threaded on one end to accept the Jacobs chuck that a friend had given me and turned to 3/8" on the other end to go in the cordless drill . A chuck with JT taper would have been better , but this one was free . Had to make a couple of spindle shafts to get the run-out to an acceptable .0035 " . Not great ,  but most of the drill chucks I have  , have that much  . I do have a couple that are under .001" tho . If I were to make another one it would be keyless w/ a JT taper .








   Thrust washers were used to let everything spin nice and smooth .





  Whats good about this set up is that on an angled hole , I spot the hole or use a center drill to get the location dead on , then use the appropriate sized drill to finish . Of course  the hole to be drilled can be perpendicular or any angle desired , just swing the compound to the position that you want and feed with in with it . The drill can be removed an a a tap put in the drill and do the threading if needed . I use a reversable cordless drill , but any reversible kind will work , battery or 110v . 

    A couple more pics.













  A good piece of tooling , but for critical parts they come out a go to the mill .


----------



## Old Iron (Nov 18, 2011)

Thanks coal miner for taking the time to write this up and do the pictures. This is pretty high on the tool list right after I finish the missing parts foe SWMBO antique drill press. Oh and the little 6" Lathe I'm working on.

I saved to so I won't need to look it up again and I was wondering what I was going to do with that boring bar holder.

Paul


----------



## Starlight Tools (Nov 18, 2011)

Coal Miner

That is a well made piece of equipment you made up and will be very handy.

The only suggestion I could make to improve it, is to mill three flats on the shaft where the drill chucks up, which will prevent spinning of the chuck on the shaft and prevent scoring.

I use a 5C Hex collet block for that when I make up shafts that are going to be chucked.  Oh and I think that a key type chuck is just fine for around the lathe.

Walter


----------



## coal miner (Nov 19, 2011)

starlight_tools said:


> Coal Miner
> 
> That is a well made piece of equipment you made up and will be very handy.
> 
> ...



Walter , good idea about the flats . Got a  5-C  hex collet block that I use quite often in the mill . Probably wouldn't take .020" or .030" on the 3/8" diam. to get the flats registered . That would enable me to go ahead and mill the 3 flats w/ out removing the chuck . Oh , and the chuck , can't beat the cost !


----------



## churchjw (Nov 21, 2011)

Love this project.  Great write up as well.  This is moving to my short list for projects to be built.

Jeff


----------



## Old Iron (Nov 21, 2011)

churchjw said:


> Love this project. Great write up as well. This is moving to my short list for projects to be built.
> 
> Jeff



You have a short list? I had to put mine on a roll of A$$ wipe paper so I can keep adding to it. Having a short list must be great!

Paul


----------



## Uncle Buck (Nov 21, 2011)

Man that thing is just sweet, I have to make me one of those. Great write up too.


----------



## churchjw (Nov 22, 2011)

Old Iron said:


> You have a short list? I had to put mine on a roll of A$$ wipe paper so I can keep adding to it. Having a short list must be great!
> 
> Paul



I have multiple list.  :biggrin: 

Current = things on my bench
Have to do = things I promised to other people
Short list = Things I want to do soon because they would be cool in the shop
Shiny objects = Things that catch my eye but aren't on any list
Cool things = things I want to build when I have time
Retirement = things I want to build someday

Each of these is on the afore mentioned A$$ wipe role. :lmao:

Jeff


----------

